# vg30e to rb26dett motor swap



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm thinking of performing this swap in the furture for my 87 300zx

i'm debating between a few setups

just swapping the motor

swapping motor and rwd tranny

swapping complete super hicas awd drivtrain and motor (and remaking the whole underbody of the Z)

i know just the motor would be cheapest, but i doubt i would get full potential if i keep my tranny and rear end

whats websites/companies should i contact to get the parts from once the time comes

*this will be done once i move to FL so i dont need to worry bout it not being smog legal and all the shit


also whats the average cost to have an r32 skyline imported to US?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i'm debating


hahahah good one , do you know any others ? :thumbup:


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

well if your gonna do a rb26dett you might as well get a rb30 and get the top manifold, head, and turbos and have a 3 liter racing breed twin turbo which will be a total sleeper. speaking of sleeping...........

by the way you live in cali unless your a well off youll wont be able to afford one without connections and to rip one appart if you get it imported and smog legal you might as well just keep the skyline youll get more props with it down here anyways cuz the smog laws are so strict.




P.S. MONEY IS AN OBJECT AND SO IS TIME!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

fuck cali i'm headed to florida, free state baby!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So how much cash do you have to do this supposed swap?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> fuck cali i'm headed to florida, free state baby!



free state??? since when??? j/k!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

asleepz said:


> So how much cash do you have to do this supposed swap?


this swap wont be performed for awhile but i'd like to get a base idea of how much it would cost


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

A LOTTTT!!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no shit, but i'd like a better estimate


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I was looking at such a swap in my Z31 awhile back, and priced it out at roughlly $11,000, and that's if I'd have done _most_ of the work myself. The GTR clip with the RB26 will run about $5500, depending on who you get it from. $1500 or better for the RB25 RWD trans to bolt to the engine, you'd get some of that back by selling the AWD trans, though. I also priced out a single turbo conversion and some mild mods at roughly $4500, that's pretty rock bottom though. Also expect a lot of other small details, such as getting motor and trans mounts welded in and a custom driveshaft.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks man


----------

